# Kirsty



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is a pic of Kirsty from a shoot in a derelict building. Comments welcome.


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yum! Lol!!!


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning, pic ain't bad either.

But on a serious note that is a cracking shot.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know nothing about taking photos, but I always like yours!

:argie:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely colours...:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice shot. I think the black vertical line to the left of the shot distracts abit, looks like a shadow from a pillar or something, maybe try and clone it out. But, shes a lovely model, in a nice natural pose. Well done :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Very nice shot. I think the black vertical line to the left of the shot distracts abit, looks like a shadow from a pillar or something, maybe try and clone it out. But, shes a lovely model, in a nice natural pose. Well done :thumb:


thanks bud, im working on that.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Very nice shot. I think the black vertical line to the left of the shot distracts abit, looks like a shadow from a pillar or something, maybe try and clone it out. But, shes a lovely model, in a nice natural pose. Well done :thumb:


What vertical black line :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Liking them buddy, even liking the black line, gives it a bit of framing. Like the end result, any PP?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like there is a stud wall there as well as the steel plate with the airventing holes in it, Can't see what type of upright is being used in the corner as that bird is in the way 

Oh it's the girl were looking at :lol: yeah not bad :thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

That's a great shot. I remember there used to be a website/forum for taking pics of models in abandoned places but can't remember now what it's called.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

R30 said:


> That's a great shot. I remember there used to be a website/forum for taking pics of models in abandoned places but can't remember now what it's called.


Thanks bud, the website/forum you maybe thinking of is 28 Days Later.


----------

